# What is the best brush to use with fluidline?



## Life In Return (Aug 6, 2006)

What brush do you ladies apply your Fluidlines with ?


----------



## Tonitra (Aug 6, 2006)

I use the 208, but I think most use the 266 (which is also very good-I think I just use the 208 out of habit and familiarity more than anything).


----------



## xceelynn (Aug 6, 2006)

not mac.. but i use sonia kashuk's baby angle brush :]


----------



## baby_g (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry to hijack but i'd like to know other than the 266 and 263 what brush u could use with the fluidlines? I've never use those kind of flat angled brushes before and I'm really used to my LiquidLast brush, what would u recommend?


----------



## stefunnie (Aug 6, 2006)

i have the 263 & 266 brush.. i have a hard time applying fluidline with it.. i find it easier to apply fluidline with the 209.. thats what i use everyday


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 6, 2006)

i have both the 209 and 266, i prefer the 209, but im still having problems applying it


----------



## fishx3 (Aug 6, 2006)

When I first started using fluidlines, I was using the flat 266 brush. I didn't like how thick it made my eyeliner, so I switched to an angled brush from QUO. Then I wanted even thinner and more detailed, so now I'm completely head-over-heels in love with MAC's 209.


----------



## misswillow (Aug 6, 2006)

231 - its my fave brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to use an angled brush, but find this so much easier to control.


----------



## User67 (Aug 6, 2006)

I love the 209, the 266 is good as well.


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 6, 2006)

Like I said in another thread, any synthetic brush would be fine!
Natural fibre brushes do macerate with Fluidlines!

My fav brush using Fluidlines for the waterline would be the 311 but I love using the 209 brush for an all-over (any by all-over I mean all over the body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) application!


----------



## Midgard (Aug 6, 2006)

Mac 208


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Aug 6, 2006)

MAC 263 b/c it's easier for me to use since it's synthetic, not natural hair like the 266. It seems to make Fluidlines glide on more easily.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 6, 2006)

316 for waterlining and tightlining
266 for regular lining


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 6, 2006)

266, mainly b/c it's the only liner brush I have (got the brush set last ear).  I'd like something more detailed, but for the time being I just stroke one edge of the brush w/ f/l so I don't get a thick line across.  Works fairly well.


----------



## lvgz (Aug 7, 2006)

266 brush :]


----------



## taiamarie (Sep 6, 2006)

^^ thank you!<3


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 6, 2006)

hmmm.. 211 or 209 (these are pointy/pencil like) but you can also use the 212 if you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. What suits you best realy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Edit:
oeps sorry typo not the 219 but the 209 indeed *i'm so lame he he*


----------



## curlyqmishee (Sep 6, 2006)

209!!!  I just got this brush based on recs here.  I was previously using the 266 but it skipped quite a bit.  The 209 gives a nice smooth fluid line... love it!


----------



## lightsinsorrow (Sep 7, 2006)

A lot of people like the 266, but I recommend the 209 to most customers as it is easier to work with and more goof-proof.  I prefer using the 266 to line with shadows.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 12, 2006)

*I have both a MAC #209 and a #266...I use them both, but I find I really like my 266 best...I use that brush WAY more than the 209...I find the 266 seems to be easier (for me) to use..(maybe just 'cause I'm more used to it than any other)...I think it also does a great job of applying.  *

*The 266 is a liiittle trickier at first; but many girls find once they get used to it, it works like a charm to apply Fluidlines and any other type of cake/gel/shadow eyeliner.*


----------



## User67 (Sep 12, 2006)

I like the 209 & 208.


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fluidline Brush rec pls....*

i would get the 266. its angled and i love using it for fluidline. HTH! =)


----------



## nunu (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fluidline Brush rec pls....*

266 brush, thats what i use to apply my fluidline


----------



## Jenlai (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fluidline Brush rec pls....*

Yes...agreed...the 266 is the best!!!


----------



## SimplyComplex (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fluidline Brush rec pls....*

LOL....I guess 266 is the winner!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I've never used an angle brush before so I guess it'll take some practice.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fluidline Brush rec pls....*

266. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its not that hard, believe me.^


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fluidline Brush rec pls....*

*~*I would rec'd. the 266 brush...it makes it sooo much easier to apply the fluidline, and you can cover a larger area quicker than you would w/ the 209 or 211...HTH!!*~*


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fluidline Brush rec pls....*

I recommend the 263. It's a synthetic brush, made for emollient based products (fluidliners). 
I love it! It is much more precise than the 266, and gives a much thinner line. You can thicken it from there. The 266's hairs tend to go off in multiple directions after a while, but not the 263! It stays precise!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 10, 2009)

I need a brush for my fluidline, which angled brush gives the thinnest line? So confused!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 13, 2009)

I use the pink dense slanted eyeliner brush from coastal scents. I believe it's about a buck or two. It's really good quality and always provides precision when applying fluildline. However, if you are looking for a brush that provides a thin line, don't use this because the brush makes the liner medium thickness. I like it like that so that's why it works for me. I am trying to find a brush to apply fluidline thinly.


----------

